# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Barcelona, a un paso de su récord histórico sin lluvia

## sergi1907

La ciudad iguala su mayor racha sin precipitaciones tras 85 días.

La sequía atenaza la ciudad de Barcelona, que iguala hoy su récord histórico (de 1928) de días sin lluvia o con precipitaciones inferiores al litro por metro cuadrado. Si no llueve mañana, la capital catalana habrá cubierto su racha seca más prolongada desde que se iniciaron los registros sistemáticos en 1914, según la serie de datos del Observatorio Fabra, situado en la falda de Tibidabo.

Desde el 4 de noviembre, prácticamente no ha llovido en Barcelona. Si se considera toda el agua caída en estos 85 días, la suma arroja sólo 1,5 l/m2, una cantidad inapreciable. Se ha superado, de esta manera, el anterior récord de 70 días con una precipitación inferior al litro por metro cuadrado, que data del 2007, cuando se gestó la última gran sequía. Habría que remontarse a 1928 para encontrar una situación similar. Entonces, se produjo un periodo seco entre el 22 de mayo y el 14 de agosto. Y una curiosidad: Si se cuentan los días seguidos sin lluvias o con lluvias inferiores o iguales a un litro por metro cuadrado, la racha más seca es la de la continuación de 1928, que totalizaría 108 días, señala Alfons Puertas, meteorólogo del Observatorio Fabra.

Todo esto se produce después de un año con poquísimas precipitaciones. El año pasado, en Barcelona, sólo cayeron 345,8
l/m2, bastante menos que el anterior año más seco, según la serie histórica, que fue 1937 (401,8 litros). Y otro récord destacado más: el 2015 fue el año más caluroso (16,6ºC, empatado con el año 2006).

Esta escasez de lluvias no se ha traducido en la imagen de árboles o plantas muy secos o en situación agónica. La suerte para la vegetación, a diferencia de lo que se produjo con los anteriores récords, es que ahora la sequía se da en invierno, cuando menos agua necesitan las plantas. En invierno, el ciclo vital de las plantas está ralentizado. No hay tanta evaporación ni tanta pérdida de agua como en verano, explica Alfons Puertas.

El meteorólogo afirma que no hay una tendencia hacia un descenso en las precipitaciones en el Barcelona. Detectamos una gran irregularidad, no una tendencia clara en el último siglo, afirma Puertas. En cambio, sí que es evidente un calentamiento en Barcelona, como confirman los registros a partir de los años ochenta del siglo pasado.

La escasez de precipitaciones no se ha traducido por ahora en una falta de reservas de agua para abastecimiento en la región de Barcelona y Girona, puesto que los embalses del Ter y del Llobregat están al 71,9% de su capacidad máxima. Sin embargo, el descenso de su nivel empieza a ser preocupante. Las reservas de agua en los embalses han bajado 20 puntos desde el año pasado. Ha fallado el tiro del otoño y ahora nos la jugamos en la primavera, dice Ignacio Escudero, director general de Aguas de Barcelona, para recordar que las aportaciones de agua de lluvia se producen sobre todo en otoño y primavera, y que la capacidad de las cuencas internas para almacenar recursos es muy limitada.

Los expertos consideran que en la región de Barcelona se da un sequía cada cinco años. Se han ganado recursos hídricos gracias a la desalinizadora de El Prat, pero existe todavía un déficit estructural de agua.

En Barcelona, se consumen ahora 104 litros al día por persona. Somos la ciudad europea, junto con Copenhague y Bruselas, que menos agua consume, agrega Escudero. Desde el 2007 el consumo se ha reducido un 20% (unos 55 hm3al año, casi el equivalente a la capacidad de producir agua potable de la desalinizadora de El Prat). ¿Y a qué obedece esa reducción? El 70 por ciento se debe a una reducción de la demanda; se hace un uso más racional del agua, con grifos, cisternas o electrodomésticos más adaptados, y un 30% se ha conseguido gracias a una mejora de gestión, incluido el control de fugas, explica Escudero.

La experiencia demuestra que los barceloneses, cuando reducen sus consumos tras un episodio de sequía, mantienen esos hábitos.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/local/ba...in-lluvia.html

----------

embalses al 100% (01-feb-2016),F. Lázaro (29-ene-2016),REEGE (01-feb-2016)

----------

